# blah



## picturethis1984 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## ronlane (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome to the site.

Not sure I understand the title, but I would agree with it.  Comment that I would give would be that it is underexposed and could use fill light on her face. Also, straighten the image, so that she doesn't topple over.


----------

